# VBA CurDir-Angabe



## torty (21. Februar 2003)

Hi,
ich habe folgendes Problem:

meine Excel-Datei steht auf dem Desktop im /Test-Verzeichnis.
Starte ich diese und lass mit mit CurDir() das aktuelle Verz.
ausgeben dann kommt immer C:\Eigene Dateien.
Grund dafür ist wahrscheinlich dass ich sie in diesem Verz. 
ursprünglich erzeugt habe und dann aber in /test ausführen will.

Meine Frage: Warum gibt mir VBA als aktuelles Verz also das alte
zurück und nicht das tatsächliche Verz. /test ?
Oder anders gefragt: Wie kann ich den Pfad ermitteln aus dem heraus
die Excel-Datei gestartet wurde?

Thx a lot


----------



## Dario Linsky (21. Februar 2003)

CurDir ist für das aktuelle Systemverzeichnis, nicht für das Verzeichnis der Anwendung selber.
Dafür gibt es bei Excel-VBA ein globales Objekt (standardmässig "DieseArbeitsmappe") und das hat eine Eigenschaft namens "Path".


----------



## torty (26. Februar 2003)

hmmm...naja also ich hab da auch schon mit 

application.path  rumgespielt, aber da bekomme ich den 

pfad C:\Programme\Office\Office10  zurück. Das ist aber
nicht der richtige Pfad.
Wie lautet denn der Objectname für das "DieseArbeitsmappe"?
Das müsste doch Application sein oder net?

Ich komm hier net weiter auch mein Franzis - Hot Stuff - Buch kann net helfen :-(

*schnief*


----------



## Dario Linsky (26. Februar 2003)

> Wie lautet denn der Objectname für das "DieseArbeitsmappe"?


"DieseArbeitsmappe" vielleicht? 
Application heisst das im richtigen VB.


----------



## torty (26. Februar 2003)

Also ich will dich ja net verärgern aber ich kann die methode .path
nur auf application anwenden "DieseArbeitsmappe" gibt es net bzw. die Hilfe und das Buch gibt mir keinen Hinweis darauf.
Das einzige Objekt welches ich jetzt noch als möglich erachte wäre ActiveWorkbook...

Aha...das ist es also... mit  MsgBox ActiveWorkbook.Path wird mir
nuhn der richtige pfad angegeben.

An dieser Stelle trotzdem danke, denn du hast mich in die richtige richtung gebracht.

see yaah 8)


----------



## Dario Linsky (27. Februar 2003)

Guckst Du hier? 
Alternativ dazu geht das natürlich auch mit ThisWorkbook bzw. ActiveWorkbook.


----------



## torty (10. März 2003)

ich vergaß zu berichten dass es tatsächlich mit diesearbeitsmappe.path geklappt hat 

thx


----------

